# Southern Kennels



## rascott56 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looking at southern kennels(Clanton,AL) for a V pup. Does anyone have any knowledge of them?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like they actively breed a vizsla weimaraner cross, the so called weizsla, so I would run in the opposite direction. To me this suggests that they may be more interested in making money through a unique product, so to speak, than in the integrity of the breed. 

I also didn't see any health clearance information or titles to back up their claims about hunting abilities or "perfect AKC conformation." They also charge an additional $300 for full registration.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was part of one of their ads. 
Greetings From Southern Vizslas!!!! (The highest in demand Vizsla breeding program in the South). 
And to think I've never even heard of them. Nothing about their other boasts, or claims are backed up with facts. 
It screams high volume breeder. Placing money over producing quality pups. 
Then cross breeding vizslas with weimaraners,let's you know they have no conscience when it comes to the integrity of either breed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you ever speak with Gulf Coast Vizsla association, or the vizsla club in Louisiana?
Because you mentioned in a past post you wanted a hunter/companion. Take look at Alpine Vizsla, they have a litter that should be a hunters dream.


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Well. I'm not here to defend anyone, I'll just state my experiences. 

I got my dog from SK in February. At this point, I don't even consider it SK though...
I picked him up in WV all of my contact was in WV, nothing was in AL. I never even talked to a person in AL. 
I got the picture that the business was being run in WV and had nothing to do with AL some of the dogs were just 'owned' by this person to who lived in AL and might have run the business at one time, the SK website was extremely dated (and terrible) but every email I sent got a timely and very detailed response. Again from someone in WV. 

I've been in contact with a few people that have a some breeder (and two with the same litter) and everyone is extremely happy with their dogs.


Since then the person in WV has started their own Breeding Program (Nosam Kennels) and they do not have the mix Viz/Weim anymore (Thank goodness). IMO new website is better and more informative. I'd like to think they didn't like the way SK was doing some things, and they started to do it on their own, better.
I don't even know if SK in Alabama exists anymore....(edit: it looks like they do exist and they spelled Christmas wrong on the website.)

I do not claim to be a Vizsla expert (my first V and first dog I've owned as an adult) and I am not a hunter. I am a long distance trail runner (cant wait til he's old enough to run) who is outside/hiking every chance he gets, and the dog by my side as much as possible.
He has no health issues, he has had hip Xrays (look good), he's trainable, active, playful, friendly, Velcro, loves the water, friendly with every dog hes met, great around kids and other people and just what I wanted when I got a V. I have him out with as many as 14 Vizsla's to play...he loves it.

I'd say it depends what you're looking for. I wanted an active best friend, and I have that. 

Since they transitioned to their own program I feel like I got my dog from Nosam Kennels, not SK.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Tabor said:


> ...
> Since then the person in WV has started their own Breeding Program (Nosam Kennels) ...


They certainly have a great picture of a V:
http://www.nosamkennels.com/#!vizsla-information/w3pls


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Bob said:


> Tabor said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


HA yeah, that one is from the same litter as my dog


----------



## rascott56 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input. I decided to get my pup from Bravo Vizsla.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good choice. Don't think you will be disappointed. Julie breeds some very nice dogs.


----------



## emmeister (Jun 2, 2014)

We have (2) vizslas from him. One celebrates her 2nd birthday Monday and the other is 8 months. Aron posts a ton of pictures and videos which is why I never worried and we have been to his place twice in Clanton, AL to pick up our vizslas. I never felt as if he was doing anything wrong. Does he have a lot of adult dogs? Yes. Does he have a large property with everything a vizsla loves? Yes, he does. But, that's just my 2 cents. We've been pleased with our dogs from him and his communication with us. Obviously, I appear to be one of few though.


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Did you get the 8 month old from AL?

I got my 7 month old from WV, maybe they were running the business in two locations?


----------



## emmeister (Jun 2, 2014)

I do know he was having to move some to a different location for something that went on when we got our 2 year old. I didn't think it was West Virginia, thought it was Georgia as he talk to us at length about it all when we went to get our 2nd one.


----------



## Combs123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tabor said:


> Well. I'm not here to defend anyone, I'll just state my experiences.
> 
> I got my dog from SK in February. At this point, I don't even consider it SK though...
> I picked him up in WV all of my contact was in WV, nothing was in AL. I never even talked to a person in AL.
> ...


We raised a few litters with SK at our place in WV in order to gain some breeding experience & we were blessed with the opportunity to learn a lot & work with the breeds before deciding to jump into this alone with no prior knowledge. We only own 2 adult female Vizsla's, 1 sire (are adding a different sire) & a pair of Weims. We decided to go in a different direction with our dogs & breeding program. We will only have a few litters of Vizsla's & a litter of weims each year. We are hoping to begin titling our dogs in hunt tests & confirmation shows & are seeking to learn as much more as we can. We have completed a obedience training/instructing certification to aid in doing so & our dogs all are getting their health certifications asap. We are actually just getting started & are excited to begin our journey with our dogs.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

An old thread, but it popped up while searching Southern Kennels. I got my vizsla from Aron last March and was very happy with the process. Cali is a very healthy, happy pup coming from a very healthy, happy mom n pop. Is he still in operation?


----------



## skillingsworth (Jun 1, 2018)

I spent over a year looking for a good V breeder. Early in my search I decided I would have to be open to more geography if I wanted to really find that V breeder. In my opinion, the smaller breeders with good reputations are the best way to go. Look for those that have good references, facebook likes/comments, and are members of the V associations. Also if you have a specific purpose for your V then search for a breeder that has a reputation for that. For instance, I wanted a V for bird hunting in Texas. Thing is, I hunt mostly dove and some quail so I wanted a retriever more than a pointer. I also have had labs, wife vetoed that breed due to the shedding issues, so it was between a GSP and V. I found Kickem Up Gun Dogs in Iowa. Steve runs a family dairy operation and is a V and Weimaraner breeder. I talked with Steve several times prior to deciding to get a pup from him from an upcoming litter. I told him I was looking for a pup that showed interest in retrieving, wasn't the dominate but also wasn't a submissive pup. He actually did try to test the pups to see if any would retrieve are at least drive to go pick up a sock and then bring it somewhat back. He sent me pics and videos of the pup he suggested for me. I felt completely comfortable with the process. And my V, who is now three years old, is awesome. Super gentle and docile (unless he gets one of those energy spurts). But the second I take out my shotgun or a dummy, he is a different dog. Focused, tense and ready to work. Steve shipped him to us using a service that added a little cost but comparatively Steve was not the most expensive. That process when fine and we picked up my pup at the airport. Anyway, my suggestion is just to not focus on breeders that are close but really do the work to find one you have confidence in that will help you to select the right pup for you.


----------

